# General-International Wood Lathe model 25-300 M1



## ShermanC (Nov 2, 2012)

I just installed this new wood lathe, my fifth in 13 years. It has features and benefits I wanted on lower priced lathes but I couldn't justify spending over $2,000 to purchase until now. 

With cast iron legs this 14"x 30" variable speed (75-3,700 RPM) uses a 220v 3/4Hp motor (3 ph inverter provides operation off 110v power) and it weighs 438 lbs., made in Taiwan for G-I of Montreal, CA and Murfreesboro, TN. The lathe is replacing a Harbor Freight 34706 I bought 2-1/2 years ago and which I'm giving to a non-profit project to support a demo treadle lathe for making spinning tops at historic Old Washington State Park, nine miles NW of Hope, Arkansas. I am thankful and excited to move up to this quality level and cannot get enough time with it!


----------

